# Goat Blankets



## KaleysDream (Aug 30, 2011)

Does anyone know where I can get inexpensive goat blankets? I am in Central Florida, but it can be in the 90s one day and 30s in the nights when cold fronts roll in. I know it is only August (about to be September), but I have learned not to wait until the day of. :wink: I have a Boer/Nubian cross wether and may be getting two boer alpine cross does. They have horns, so would prefer something that opens in front. Thanks!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

I have used a very small miniature horse blanket on an old boer doe and it worked perfectly. It had a velcro flap in the front and a strap under the belly.


----------



## DulmesFamilyBoers (Feb 26, 2011)

I had plans to make some for my kids born last winter, when I found some dog sweaters at both petsmart and walmart. $2-3 on clearance in February!! Probably wouldn't work for adult goats especially with horns, but thought I'd share anyway...I was pretty excited!!


----------



## goatgirlzCA (Mar 9, 2011)

I found some clearance fleece dog coats - they were weatherbeeta brand - online cheap and just ordered 3 different sizes. They too have a velcro strap across the front and under the belly and work great!

I have also used my daughter's old nightgowns and cut holes for the legs and "other things" - her wether was very cute in it!


----------



## KaleysDream (Aug 30, 2011)

I tried the sweater...it was too big and....he had to potty...not good. I will have to look into the mini blankets. Thanks for your help. :thumb:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I've seen pics of goats in sweatshirts... perhaps a belt.. and sparkly scarf????


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

milk and honey said:


> I've seen pics of goats in sweatshirts... perhaps a belt.. and sparkly scarf????


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :thumb:


----------



## KaleysDream (Aug 30, 2011)

I can so totally see him in a sparkly scarf. When he was banded, he was banded REALLY close, so from behind he looks like a girl.  He would so get picked on by the "other school children". :laugh: But joking aside, that is a good idea. I appreciate all the help. He is my first goat...So I baby him.


----------



## DavyHollow (Jul 14, 2011)

I've put my goats in sweatshirts and teeshirts. Over the head sweatshirts work best, because they have no patience for zippers lol

Lissa I made her own special blanket out of some old fabric I had laying around. Makes her look so purdy. Still needs some tailoring, but it works best for when we have to travel her places on colder days. Its giraffe spots   

Hmmm. I should make the NDs some for this winter . . .    some of the nights get pretty cold here.


----------



## artzkat (Oct 22, 2007)

I get mine from a SUPER place - Custom Pet and Tack...they are in North Carolina. VERY reasonable and fast fast shipping
http://www.custompetandtack.homestead.com/


----------



## polopony (Jun 24, 2011)

Love these guys as well. My coats have held up very well. Custom Pet and Tack


----------



## simplynewt (Sep 5, 2011)

A Coat for a Goat...I heard or read somewhere that they were not needed. Do they really need a coat or sweater?


----------

